# Kawasaki Brute Force 300 clutch



## Capatina Stefan (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello, I have a Kawasaki Brute Force 300 and I think my clutch belt is slipping. When I try to climb a hill or I try to hit the max speed when the throttle is half way, my rpms goes crazy. I don’t know if the belt or the primary clutch don’t work properly. What can I do to stop these kind of jumping rpms? At how many kilometers do I need to change the belt and primary clutch?
P.S. Sorry for my bad English )


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Start by inspecting the belt. If it looks good, check the belt tension/deflection. It could be that the belt has just stretched a little, and you need to remove a shim
from the secondary clutch to tighten it up. We have instructions in the clutching section above on how to do both.


----------



## stefancapatina (Jun 26, 2018)

Took my belt cover over and it looks like I have an oil leak somewhere. All over the clutch was oil. I cleaned the belt, primary and secondary clutch and it works again. Unfortunately I can’t find the oil leak.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Probably the main seal or the transmission's shaft seal. May be easy to replace. About how much do you weigh? Sometimes the load is a factor on the seals.


----------

